

Good resumes are short & informative. Great ones are recursive. - latj
http://cv.piwai.info

======
dayjah
IMHO, it is relatively important that resumes can be read on mobile. If you
and I met at an event and you pointed me to your online resume there is a 98%
chance that it gets loaded on my phone (nexus 1 latest OS). If I'm impressed
then, and only then, will I go home and read it.

Yours doesn't permit navigation as you advise, though the links at the top
work. The pages do not scale to fit my screen, so content is truncated. Also I
can't back out of the site.

Obviously all my own opinion, though that is the opinion of someone actively
trying to hire great people.

------
inportb
I think good resumes are accessible. This one barely fits my screen, and
navigation is non-intuitive.

